# case446 wiring diagram



## davewatt (Jan 23, 2013)

i have a case 446 i need to know where the +coil wire goes thanks can fax to 306-978-3955 hope you can help me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have a fax set up, but maybe this will help.


----------

